# Solved: corrupt terminal service user profile



## captainpie

just a quick one hopefully!

I've got a user logs onto TS on a 2003 server, everytime they login it comes up with a temp profile, i had always thought to recreate a profile you just rename the old user profile in docs and setting s on the server and it should get recreated, am i having a dim moment and missing the obvious?

cheers


----------



## Rockn

There should be a profile for them on the terminal server. I think you need to delete the profile and it gets recreated at the next login. You cannot however just delete it manually.

http://www.sepago.de/helge/2008/10/16/deleting-a-local-user-profile-not-as-easy-as-one-might-assume/


----------



## captainpie

cheers, i knew i was being dim!

also this may be of help for anyone else

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/814584


----------

